# I didn't want to go to the farm



## spare part (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry my spelling / writing is bad that's why I put off telling this story previously because I can't write the details that we'll sorry 


I cant rember it all in detail this happend a fair few years back when I was younger an more trusting / dumb I was traveling through Wales wild camping walking mountains anyway I was walking down the road heading towards Snowdonia when it started to rain so I stopped to put my waterproofs on when an old silver Volvo pulled up covered in mud.

the lady in passenger seat shouted get in we will give you a lift so I did ,told me there names where shell an mark shell looked about 30 mark like he was late 30s they had thick London accents so I guessed they were on holiday ,

mark said where you heading, I said know were really just finding somewhere to set up the tent doing a bit of walking an wild camping , what about you guys you on holiday , shell turned round no we live not far just came out for a drive

, then mark said is ok if I find a garage I need to fill up the cars running on fumes I'll drop you off were you need to go after I was like ye ok thought it's better then being in the rain ,
we had been driving for like 15 mins in silence when shell turned around an said don't suppose you could help me could you 

.I'm taking a phycology course an need as many people to fill out a questionnaire as possible , I felt like I didn't really have a choice so said ye I guess ,she handed me a to sheets of paper stapled together an said just read the questions an sqribble in the in the dot that's most like you

, I scanned through the questions an started going through them most of them were pretty normal questions but some of them were really strange so I started leaving some blank I finished it an handed it back 

Thank you she said then
she looked at it an her Voice changed sounded angry when she said you left half the questions blank fill them in aswell ,so I just quickly randomly filled in the rest of the dots an handed it to here then she was all happy again , thank you so much for that it's really helpful , 

we pulled up at a garage / shop mark fills up with fuel an I go in to get a drink , when I get back in the car shells got like a piece of plastic on top of the questionnaire with holes cut out over the dots like she was marking it,

she starts going on about how I should check out a farm were her an marks freinds live an about there's lots of people my age there traveling an working there are pretty east European girls living there an work there an they love it an they have party's everynight an we can get you a place to stay there now we have study sessions in the outdoors it's great she was speaking realy fast an manic, 

at this point mark gets in an she says mark were taking him to the farm he wants to go to the farm an he says thats great news your going to love it ,we used to live there , before he can start the car I jump out an take off running 

I don't know what the farm was but I did t want to find out it was stranger then it sounds written because of how manic an crazy she went trying to get me there an how strange some of the questions were on the questionnaire


----------



## Jerrell (Jan 25, 2018)

yeah...or a cult.....on an island.....near Croatia. 

Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## Hobo Mud (Jan 27, 2018)

At least you were smart enough to listen to your intuition.


----------



## roughdraft (Jul 29, 2018)

classic post tbqh


----------



## Eugeniethedog (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm really curious about those quiestions now


----------

